# My Enclosures



## Captnsarah (Oct 2, 2014)

So I have a Monster Mantis coming next week (Archimantis Monstosa) so I thought I would prepare his enclosure in advance, and since I had bought another of the square canisters and took more time and care to drill holes I thought I'd use the old one (Not as aesthetically pleasing... buuut oh well), so here is the setup for my incoming mantis and Magnus's current enclosure.


----------



## dmina (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow... Really good job! I'll order 2 ... LOL

Thanks for sharing..


----------

